# Trail riding UK style...



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

Ahh we must be trail riding it says so :wink:


Cool and shady along the disused railway line (but my camera couldn't cope)


Up the hill (still not even really sweating)


and some views from the top



Cows in the shade, Hattie kept an ear on them, later we had to go through their field and one decided to try and chance us down the steep hill, so I turned Hattie to chance it away as I did n't want them all joining in chasing me down the track :shock:


Home village in sight, it was now gone 2 pm and we were feeling a bit hot and tired 


A little video of our hack
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lNuWKokKuxw&feature=c4-overview&list=UUQPwTpiWgJ7iCQotbWHAxtA

Hattie back home and showered.


----------



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

That beautiful white luscious mane... *chops it off and glues it on her horse*

And I thought my 'trail riding' took me through nice scenery! You UKers have the benefit of lush greenery.


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

Fab pics! So jealous! It looks like you had a blast. There are no bridleways near me or quiet roads to get out on  Soon as I leave my drive, i'm on tarmac.. if I go right im in the town in 2k... so my hacking results in braving a trip on the busy roads - not very relaxing.


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

Maple said:


> Fab pics! So jealous! It looks like you had a blast. There are no bridleways near me or quiet roads to get out on  Soon as I leave my drive, i'm on tarmac.. if I go right im in the town in 2k... so my hacking results in braving a trip on the busy roads - not very relaxing.


 
Oh that's a shame :-( I've heard that before of hacking in Ireland, is that why hunting is so popular? 

I had to ride 2 miles on a road that is quite busy enough for me, we get double decker buses and the odd articulated lorry:shock:...and lots of tractors!


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

My road is very busy as it's between 3 towns.. one of which is renowned for "boy racers" who fly up and down the road. DD has been hacking the pony on it but she is only allowed go as far as I can see her and I stand in the middle of the road waving cars down. We once had a young lad blast his car horn at us when he flew by!! 

umm... being a "foreigner" living here, and i'm sure i'll offend - I think the Irish like hunting so much because it gives people who can't be bothered to learn to ride properly a chance to go bombing through fields/ditches with a gang of other horses. My horse was used as a "beginners hunting horse" and was loaned out to people - none of the people were taught anything, it was a case of "up and away". I know a 7yo girl who is hunting already - she came to ride DD's pony - she had no contact with her reins, her seat was sloppy, her heels were darn near touchin the clouds, she was leaning to far forward that I thought she as preparing to ride the grand national. Child still out hunting, which frightens the life out of me!


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

Maple said:


> My road is very busy as it's between 3 towns.. one of which is renowned for "boy racers" who fly up and down the road. DD has been hacking the pony on it but she is only allowed go as far as I can see her and I stand in the middle of the road waving cars down. We once had a young lad blast his car horn at us when he flew by!!
> 
> umm... being a "foreigner" living here, and i'm sure i'll offend - I think the Irish like hunting so much because it gives people who can't be bothered to learn to ride properly a chance to go bombing through fields/ditches with a gang of other horses. My horse was used as a "beginners hunting horse" and was loaned out to people - none of the people were taught anything, it was a case of "up and away". I know a 7yo girl who is hunting already - she came to ride DD's pony - she had no contact with her reins, her seat was sloppy, her heels were darn near touchin the clouds, she was leaning to far forward that I thought she as preparing to ride the grand national. Child still out hunting, which frightens the life out of me!


:lol: Well yes, that reason too.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

What a beautiful ride! I was stationed at RAF Upper Heyford from 89-92. It is closed now. It was about 15 miles north of Oxford. I didn't ride horses back then, but used to love jogging with the dog...particularly on a foggy evening, with a route that caused an old pub to appear out of the mist like in a werewolf movie! A part of our normal jogging route also took us down part of a bridle path, although I never saw any horses using it. On a sunny day, we could also look out over Upper & Lower Heyford.


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

bsms said:


> What a beautiful ride! I was stationed at RAF Upper Heyford from 89-92. It is closed now. It was about 15 miles north of Oxford. I didn't ride horses back then, but used to love jogging with the dog...particularly on a foggy evening, with a route that caused an old pub to appear out of the mist like in a werewolf movie! A part of our normal jogging route also took us down part of a bridle path, although I never saw any horses using it. On a sunny day, we could also look out over Upper & Lower Heyford.


It was stunning that day 
The valley I live in is often misty / foggy in autumn, I love it when the horses appear out of the mist a the bottom of my field. We rarely see others out riding which is odd when there are quite a few horses kept nearby.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Great pics - beautiful countryside. Thank you!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Me SOOOO jealous! that looks very inviting. So many great canters. We ride in heavily treed trails, so we never get to see very far and are hesitant to canter much because we cannot see what's around the next corner, and it's just ahead, surrounded by bushes.


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

tinyliny said:


> Me SOOOO jealous! that looks very inviting. So many great canters. We ride in heavily treed trails, so we never get to see very far and are hesitant to canter much because we cannot see what's around the next corner, and it's just ahead, surrounded by bushes.


 
Oh that is a bit frustrating. The ground is a bit too hard for much cantering at the moment (except for along the shady ex railway line where the going is good all year long ), we are lucky to have lots of headlands (the edges around crops of fields) to ride and some slope perfectly for some great gallops! we also use a wide, and often mown:lol:, fire break in a forest to gallop up which even gives much TB a chance to extend and let her hair down.


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

I took my TB out today on a ride half the distance and I ache more...I must be much more relaxed on Hattie.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Clava - you already know how much I hate you for showing fabulous pics and videos of England...................................!!!!
I'm sitting here just wishing I was there riding alongside you.


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

Coincidentally, saw this article in today's news: 6,000 years later: trekking Britain's oldest road | CNN Travel Did part of it (Avebury to Prince's Risborough) by bike a few years ago. Would be neat to do on horseback...


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Your photos made me home sick, it's been too long since I have been back. 

And those little ears in every photo are adorable.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Great pics and beautiful scenery. Thanks for sharing!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

jamesqf said:


> Coincidentally, saw this article in today's news: 6,000 years later: trekking Britain's oldest road | CNN Travel Did part of it (Avebury to Prince's Risborough) by bike a few years ago. Would be neat to do on horseback...


 
The Ridegway isn't that far from me, the start is about 60 miles away. It looks like a lovely one to ride 

As a teenager I walked most of the South Downs Way (about 88 miles)I would love to ride the whole thing (part of this thread is The South Downs Way). Sadly I think I'd have to do it in stages and box to different parts now, but still a fun thing to do.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Thank you for taking us along on your hack!
Beautiful...but now I have this desire to go have tea and scones with clotted cream. Waaaaaaah!


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

Dustbunny said:


> ...but now I have this desire to go have tea and scones with clotted cream. Waaaaaaah!


 
Good thinking  I have some scones and just fancy a cup of tea


----------



## horseluver250 (Oct 28, 2009)

Nice pics, Hattie is a beauty!


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

horseluver250 said:


> Nice pics, Hattie is a beauty!


Thank you


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Thank you for sharing such a lovely ride with us. Hattie is a beauty.


----------

